# High Tower Sauce



## love2eat (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi there,

I have a family recipe to fend off the winter bugs. It's like a sauce, can be a marinate or eat it like a relish. I apologize if I posted this recipe in the wrong forum.

1/2 cup of Thai Basil Leaves, chopped
5 Cloves of Garlic, sliced
4 tbsp Low Salt Soy Sauce
4 tbsp Dark Vinegar or Balsamic
2 tbsp Hot Sauce Paste, Chinese or Thai style 

Combine all ingredients in a bowl, cover in refrigerator overnight for best tasting or 30 minutes if you don't mind the powerful garlic odor. 

I understand garlic kills virus and basil has antioxidant that helps healing. You can adjust the taste by increase or decrease the ingredients. This is my favorite side dish for the winter. I hope you can enjoy it, too.


----------



## Erik (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds good, maybe on some hot wings!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Sounds like it would go great with chicken. Think I will try it on my cornish hens. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 9, 2005)

that sounds really good love2eat! thanks for posting it. i love thai basil.  i think this would go well on grilled or fried fish.


----------



## love2eat (Dec 17, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i think this would go well on grilled or fried fish.


Yes, indeed. I tried that on my Blackened Salmon. That was awesome!

_____
 Love2Eat from Hawaii


----------

